# What is still a good place to go in late April?



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm still new and learning how long the season goes in diff. places... I'm in Washington state and so far appears even Schweitzer is only open til mid April... We'd like to take a 4 day vacation in later April... we can travel anywhere in the US or Canada... where would you suggest that would still have some good snow (powder preferably)? Right now where I'm at we've just got lots of ice.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Mountain Stats Loveland is boasting to be open until April but I can't promise anything just in case you find something better. I know I've ridden 420 before but other than that I can't really remember lol :laugh: I'd call them and ask them if they are for damn sure that theyll be open, and that goes for any place you choose. Plan wisely grasshopper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Pow is`nt going to happen for you in late April at any place in the northern hemisphere realistically. For very good spring corn under blue skies, you should think about popping down to Mt. Hood and riding at Timberline. By that time, they usually have Palmer running and even the lower mountain should be in decent shape. Mt. Hood Meadows, where I work is almost always open through May and we have more advanced terrain than Tline.


Hey thanks! Hood isn't too much farther away for us and we could make a weekend trip out of it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pow in April? Wolfy, April is like our 4th or 5th snowiest month in Colorado. We racked up a ton of powder days last season. Though if it's not snowing the powder lasts a day at most.

Loveland and A-Basin are the to Colorado players as mentioned for that time frame. You could easily have a powder day. For that late in the season though, I always recommend California. It can dump there during that time and if not, the weather is generally perfect. Warm with lot's of sunshine and perfect corn. Two seasons ago they had an April where they got almost 40 ft of snow. So you never know...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, im not exactly in washington state, but anyone know of mid-atlantic places to go(ill accept sub-par slush) during march? i highly doubt that were gonna get into april over here.

thank god global warming is a MYTH :laugh:


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Pow Pow in April*

I know of a place that starts with a V and ends with a Z......


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I hazzard a quess that Mammoth will still be good at that time.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, Mt Hood is a good choice. Whistler, Mammoth, Arapahoe Basin (aka A-Basin) and Snowbird are the others that will be open. I've seen Snowbird get powder through May but I don't really recommend it right now if you're still learning.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

What about in middle April? My wife and I will be in Colorado from 4/12 - 4/19.
A-Basin
Snowmass
Loveland
Wolf Creek
... any others?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Pow in April? Wolfy, April is like our 4th or 5th snowiest month in Colorado. We racked up a ton of powder days last season. Though if it's not snowing the powder lasts a day at most.
> 
> Loveland and A-Basin are the to Colorado players as mentioned for that time frame. You could easily have a powder day. For that late in the season though, I always recommend California. It can dump there during that time and if not, the weather is generally perfect. Warm with lot's of sunshine and perfect corn. Two seasons ago they had an April where they got almost 40 ft of snow. So you never know...



Holy crap I remember that year!!!! it was a record april!!! The whole city of mammoth lakes was covered you couldn't see anything but snow!!!! it was freakin awesome!!!!There was snow there until July 4th and there has been snow there until august. Averagely it will close in May 31st but June is common.:cheeky4::cheeky4::thumbsup:heres some pix from april of 06 after the storm in mammoth mountain. Record Breaker: March-April 2006


----------

